# Info on lionhead bunnies



## breezy B ranch (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello to all!! I am always on here about my goats but today we got a new family member and I know very little about him. I live  in the middle of no where on the out skirts of Tucson Az. This am we were driving down our dirt road when I saw a little white ball in the road. To our horror it turned out to be a very tiny white domestic bunny!! He was hopping around unable to see do to his eyes completely covered over in hard crusty shells. We are not the type of people to leave a helpless animal in a bad situation (especially a baby bunny the day before Easter lol!) so we picked him up, put him in a box and took him to the vet. So 100.00 later and antibiotics and eye drops later "Easter" the bunny has moved in ! I have no idea what he needs. I know timothy hay, but should I get him pellets to? They estimate him to be 6 to 8 weeks old and his weight is 1/2 lb. Also we are guessing that he is a lionhead from the pics I have seen. He is very sweet and has no problem being handled. I have him in a laundry basket for now. Want to make sure he will pull through before I spend more money on him . Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I will down load pics soon. Also we still don't know if he will be able to see or be blind.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello Breezy B!!

I just got a baby bunny too, but I can help you with a few things! Yes, your bunny would greatly benefit from eating a pelleted food. i don't know about around where you live, but here, pelleted bunny food is only $0.79 per pound! 

I, too, am keeping mine in a non-traditional enclosure: A rubbermaid tote with a screen top. She LOVES it! It is one of the oversized ones, so it is even bigger than getting a real bunny cage. and she can't throw the shavings out and make a mess!! Two pluses! Also, I didn't have to purchase a cage for more than $70! 

I can't wait to see pics! It must be good luck to find a bunny the day before Easter!!


----------



## breezy B ranch (Apr 8, 2012)

Good luck I guess for him and us lol! Makes me so sad to see his eyes the way they are and to know he will most likely be blind...but he is with us now and will get all love and medical treatment he needs!! I'm just glad we found him!!
He is so amazing too! Poor little man must be in pain but he will just lay in your arms while you clean and medicate his eyes. Then when we give him his oral antibiotics he eats them like candy no fuss or fight!


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Apr 8, 2012)

Aw, what a lovely story.   I'm glad you are taking care of him.  Timothy hay is very helpful for bunnies that age, plus pellets.   Avoid lots of treats or greens until he is older.


----------



## breezy B ranch (Apr 8, 2012)

HAPPY EASTER ALL!! Thankfully he made it through the night!! While his eyes are crusted shut again and need to be cleaned again the tissue surrounding the eyes is not as red looking! I guess he's on his way to recovery!


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Apr 9, 2012)

Congrats! It looks like you have yourself a bunny!!


----------



## SarahMelisse (Apr 9, 2012)

Poor thing! He sure is lucky to have you! Looks like a lionhead to me... I'm sure he will be a real cutie once he's healed. Good luck and keep us updated with his progress.


----------



## breezy B ranch (Apr 11, 2012)

Well now for a bunny update! It has now been a full 4 days on meds and Easter the bunny is doing great! He eats and drinks well, and more important his eyes seem to be getting better! The redness seems to be going away and the amount of ick comming out of them has slowed. Today for the first time he went all day without them crusting closed. We are all very excited. His personality is great too. He loves to just lay on your chest and have you pet him. He will stay like that till you move him. In a few more days I'll post more pics.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Apr 11, 2012)

Glad Easter is doing better. As best as I can tell form the pics he does look like a Lionhead. I would agree with 6-8 weeks old. Best wishes for Easter.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 11, 2012)

If for some reason you reach a point the the eye goop stops getting better boric acid is great for eye infections. We've used it  kittens and retired nurse Grammy used it on patients. You can get the powder form at most drug stores on the shelf. Just dissolve it in water and rub it over their eyes.


----------

